# Reverberador de estado solido



## Fogonazo (Ene 1, 2008)

Después de meses de estar buscando en Internet (Mentira, lo encontré de casualidad) un circuito accesible para armar un rever, encontré este, me pareció:
Sin sofisticaciones innecesarias
Completo
Accesible
Bien explicado

Defecto:
Esta en ingles, pero con un poco de esfuerzo se entiende
El juego de integrados principales anda rondando U$ 40

Hay un post abierto con un tema similar, pero me parece que este esquema da para una nueva entrada.

Sugerencia para la gente que anda sonorizando grandes ambientes:
Un rever es un delay con realimentación
Y un delay análogo (Como para poner en fase amplificador en ambientes grandes) es un rever SIN realimentación.

Si alguien NO entendió de que hablo (Escribo) por ser el primer día del año acepto consultas.


----------



## FELIBAR12 (Oct 16, 2008)

disculpas por no consultar mas detenidamente  en el foro ya que en otro tema habia hecho una solicitud de un  efecto de reverb digital pero excelente!  umm esos integrados un poco dificil de conseguir aca en colombia,yo me imaginaba una circuiteria con dsp's y microprocesadores pero se ve  muy sencillo. seria interesante construirlo  y tambien intentar uno con dsp de unos 16 bits por lo menos 

algo como esto que adjunto


----------



## Eugeni (Mar 29, 2009)

genial! yo estaba buscando la circuiteria de un reverb sin muelles( spring reverb) y encontre el BBD( bucket brigade device) en la revista ELEKTOR creo.
 Como bien has dicho el reverb es un delay realimentado( con un retardo menor de 50 ms por eso) pero aqui no existe realimentacion ya que la salida del BBD son 6 taps distintos que "empapan" la señal "dry" de audio!

SI me puedes ayudar a encontrar los MN3011 a un precio razonable lo agradeceria!


Muchas gracias!

Gracias!


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 29, 2009)

Eugeni dijo:
			
		

> SI me puedes ayudar a encontrar los MN3011 a un precio razonable lo agradeceria!


Intenta por aquí:

http://witronica.com/tabla_proveedores


----------



## tiopepe123 (Mar 29, 2009)

Es dificil encontrarlo.

Yo encontre un rever en un dvb viejo con funcion karaoke.

Hace unos dias repare un pedal con efectos de boss, no llevaba circuteria el condendado, memorias y un cacho integrado.

Como siempre, la reàracion era por el mal uso que se les da a estos pedales, golpes, agua... ya se sabe.


----------



## Eugeni (Mar 30, 2009)

Muchas gracias!


----------



## A.V. (May 29, 2009)

Hola gente! nada nuevo, solo una aclaración
Dentro de lo que es efectos para instrumentos musicales (y como vienen presentados), es muy distinto una reverb a un Delay (aunque sea con realimentación). El delay son repeticiones en las que se puede variar la velocidad de las repeticiones y la cantidad de repeticiones (o duración del efecto). La reverb es cámara (como estar en el baño), generalmente, con las de resortes se varía solo el volumen. Es otro efecto, son vibraciones del resorte. Aunque hay otros tipos de reverb, hall, room, spring, etc.. Desde mi punto de vista es muuuucho más complicado hacer una reverb que un delay. El PT2399 lo prové y va muy bien como delay pero no para reverb. los circuitos con BBD que probé son delays también. No probé el circuito con el mn3011 porque nunca lo conseguí. Probablemente suene mejor que un mn3207, 3208, etc... El caso es que el 3011 creo que tenía 6 salidas y no 2 como estos últimos. El efecto probablemente se acerque más a una cámara.
Si alguien lo consigue, buenísimo; sinó estaría bueno, si es posible, emular el 3011 con 3 BBD de solo 2 outputs, como el 3207, 3205 (es mejor), etc... Se puede hacer esto?, resultará?
Estaría bueno, yo me sumo si alguien quiere investigar.
Probablemente no suene como una reverb accutronics de resortes o una digital pero puede sonar aceptable quizás para sonido en vivo o para algún proyecto de mixer portátil ya que los tanques de resortes son grandes y no muy amigos de los golpes y las digitales.....microprocesadores, yo ni idea....
Saludos


----------



## Eugeni (Jun 1, 2009)

yo hize una reverb con MN3011 y con su dual cloclk MN3101 y resulto. Lo puedes conseguir en empresas chinas de componentes y tampoco muy caros. 

si utiizas 3 BBD de 2 salidas te saldra más caro, yo intentaria buscar el MN3011, ya que si utilizas 3 BBD, son 3 relojes para variar el delay, más componentes etc...



Un saludo

Eugeno


----------



## A.V. (Jun 1, 2009)

Gracias Eugenio por la aclaración, buenísimo que te haya funcionado.
Que te parece el sonido que obtuviste y que diferencia notas en comparación con una de resortes?
Acá en Bs As es difícil conseguir el 3011, de todas maneras voy a seguir buscando.
Saludos
Andrés


----------

